# Waterfalls In Kauai



## gnipgnop (Apr 6, 2010)

Taking grandchildren to Kauai in June, 2011.  They are asking me if they can find a waterfall with a swimming hole.  I have no idea........can someone help me out here?  They often see on TV waterfalls and people jumping off the side into the water.  They are very good swimmers but I'm not looking for a 50 ft. cliff only something that teens would enjoy.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2010)

Those waterfall swimming holes look great, but in reality:

1)  The water is freezing, because it's coming down from the high mountains
2)  The water is very muddy from the waterfall churning up the bottom
3)  Debris comes over the water fall and knocks people in the head.
4)  All fresh water sources in Hawaii are contaminated with Leptospirosis - which can be very serious, and even fatal, if you get it.

Instead, I'd take them somewhere they can jump into the ocean.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Waterfalls on Kauai look dangerous to me.  The hidden (secret) fall is someplace you see lots of people swimming, and Rick went into the water so I could get his picture, but there were hundreds of large, pointy rocks in there, and that makes for an unsafe swim, plus even with shoes on, Rick felt unsure of his footing.  He didn't think it was cold, though, and we were there in February that particular year, but I think Princeville is warm, while Denise thinks it's nippy.   I guess it's Colorado compared to northern California.  I noticed none of the guides for that trip went into the water.  Something they know we don't?


----------



## post-it (Apr 6, 2010)

This is very good information.  Waterfalls look so inviting and romantic.


----------



## Fisch (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out Kipu Falls.


----------



## dive-in (Apr 6, 2010)

We just got back from the Outfitters Kauai  Zipline Trek Nui Loa.  After all the zips, you walk down to swimming hole.   There is a zipline w/a stop over the water and 9' and 18' foot platforms to jump off.  The whole tour was a blast and the cool water was refreshing.  Bite the bullet and just jump in.  The water isn't all that cold.  There is a small cascading waterfall there as well.  You also see some small waterfalls while zipping, too.  I highly recommend it.  They have other tours that go there as well.  

Outfitters used to go to Kipu Falls but stopped.  Went there with them last time but I think this new spot was better.  Swimming against the waterfall to get to the rope swing was tough.  Also lots of rocks in the water as you are entering from the shore.  We saw lots of cars parked at the Kipu Falls trailhead on the way back to Koloa after the tour.  

Obviously don't get in the water with open sores due to the leptospirosis and someone recently posted about keeping the water out of your mouth as well.


----------



## thheath (Apr 7, 2010)

Fisch said:


> Check out Kipu Falls.



A visitor recently died swimming here.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you ~ everyone for your good advice.  I am not very familiar with Hawaii, only having been there once but I definitely want the kids to be safe.  I'm so glad I asked you Hawaiian experts about the waterfalls.  

Any other fun things to do with teens (both boys and girls) that you can suggest?  Any advice or suggestions would be welcome.  Many thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

We took the kids to Kauai in their late teens-very early 20's, and they all wanted to swim in the pool, sit in the hot tub, and most of all, play in the ocean at Poipu Beach.  Couldn't keep any of them, or their friends, out of the water.  They did a little sight-seeing, but mostly they were water-logged.  They came in for meals, mostly.


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 7, 2010)

*gnipgnop*

A fun, and "DIRTY" thing everyone should enjoy would be the ATV ride.  I would suggest the longer ride---going through a waterfall, etc.  I think that you do stop, and have a picnic lunch at the waterfall, and can take time to do some swimming.

Tony


----------



## Hawaii123 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Surfing anyone?*

How about surfing lessons?:whoopie: 
Vollyball on the beach (wherever available)?
Stay at the cabins in Kokee?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2010)

Shore snorkeling is fun and inexpensive - no tour required.  You can rent the equipment many places for less than $10 a day.  We like Boss Frogs, and Snorkel Bobs for rentals.

Besides snorkeling, our two favorite activities are ATV trips and Zodiac boat trips, but at $100+ per person, it can be awfully expensive for a family.  If it was me, I would pick the one for-pay activity that they all want to do the most, and do casual things the rest of the time.  

Some activities can be intimidating for timid teens or newbies.  Riding an ATV in steep hills may not be fun for some, and some people are scared to jump off a boat into the deep ocean.  If you choose to do a boat trip, make sure you put it at the end of the week and have them do lots of shore snorkeling first, so they are prepared.

We went on a zodiac snorkel boat trip last summer with 2 families.  There were about 11 of us in the boat.  None of them had been snorkeling before.  Within 15 min. of leaving the harbor one of the moms and 3 of the kids insisted on going back to shore (we hadn't even gone snorkeling yet.)  When we snorkeled, the remaining folks tried it, but all but one got right back into the boat.  They were scared, and our guide had to put them on a surf board and drag them around in the water.  For 90% of the trip, it was only myself, DH, and one of the dads in the water.  These people paid over $100 per person for this trip, and I felt bad for them.

Newbie snorkelers would probably be happier on a bigger boat with more amenities.

With the ATV trips, I believe all drivers have to be 16 or licensed - check with the company.  Underage drivers can ride with an adult in a dune buggy type vehicle.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for good suggestions and cost conscious ideas.I appreciate your input.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2010)

There are many waterfall pools on Kaua'i that are readily swimmable.  Some that come to mind immediately are Kipu Falls, Secret Falls, Wailua Falls (though the descent to Wailua Falls can be treacherous), and Hanakapi'ai Falls (a long hike into this one).  Here are some family photos:

*Wailua Falls:*





*Hanakapi'ai Falls:*





I would not dive in at any of these; but they are fine for swimming in from the shore.  If you stay reasonably far back from the falls itself, the danger of being struck by a falling rock is minimized.  But if you're that afraid of having an accident, perhaps you shouldn't go to Hawai'i at all because there is a risk that the airplane might crash.  And after you get to Hawai'i you shouldn't rent a car and go anywhere either, because you might get into an auto crash.  I think it's reasonable to assume that you're risks of getting seriously injured in an auto crash on Kaua'i are at least as great as the risks of experiencing a rockfall at a waterfall, especially if you take care to stay away from the direct waterfall area.

As for contaminated water, yes the water in streams carries some contamination.  In general the streams in Hawai'i have about the same levels of contamination as mountain streams on the mainland.  So if you're willing to swim in streams on the mainland, you shouldn't worry about swimming in streams on Kaua'i.

Of course, the ocean water is also contaminated.  So if you're not willing to swim near a waterfall for fear of picking up a a waterborne disease, you shouldn't go swimming in any beaches.  Stick to the pool at your resort, where the water is filtered and chlorinated.

You also need to consider that tropical sunlight.  Because the sun is directly overhead in the tropics, there UV intensity is much greater, leading to increased risks of skin cancer due to exposure to sunlight.

+++++++

So if that is where you set your level of risk for a trip to Hawai'i, I hope you can gather enough courage to drive to your local airport, and get on the airplane.  Then have a nice vacation, spending every moment at the safety of your resort, and enjoying the swmiing pool, and sitting in the shade with lots of sunscreen whenever you venture out of your room.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 11, 2010)

Gee Steve ~ Your ending comments are a bit demeaning.  I never indicated that we were fearsome of renting a car and driving around Kauai ~ or swimming in the ocean ~ or having the sun cause us skin cancer ~ or getting on an airplane.  All I was asking for was a safe place for our kids to swim by a waterfall.  Nuf said!


----------



## dive-in (Apr 11, 2010)

*Floods and run-off*

We had lots of rain on Wednesday night.  I wasn't sure we were going to make it back to Poipu from Lihue.  That said, you should always be aware of flash flooding on the streams and rivers.  Also, as a result there is a "brown water" alert for the east and north shore beaches today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 18, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> Gee Steve ~ Your ending comments are a bit demeaning.  I never indicated that we were fearsome of renting a car and driving around Kauai ~ or swimming in the ocean ~ or having the sun cause us skin cancer ~ or getting on an airplane.  All I was asking for was a safe place for our kids to swim by a waterfall.  Nuf said!



I was not intending to be demeaning.  Nor were my comments necessarily specifically directed at you.

+++++

Maybe I have a bit of a soap box from having done health risk assessments ....

Taking risk is a matter of balance, and in my frank opinion, you were given - and appeared to be taking - bum advice from other posters.  They were painting a picture of risks that was totally unbalanced.

The incremental risks that you would be taking by allowing your children to swim in a pool below a waterfall, with proper precautions, is minimal compared to the risks you would be taking simply by flying to Hawai'i. 

Yes people have been killed or seriously injured swimming under waterfalls in Hawai'i, just as people have been killed by rogue waves while walking on a beach without paying attention to the ocean.  

IMHO, the possible occurrence of a rogue wave is hardly reason to not visit a beach while in Hawai'i; rather it simply reinforces the point of being smart while enjoying the natural events.

Same thing goes with waterfalls - the fact that some people have behaved stupidly swimming around waterfalls is not a good reason to decide that swimming in waterfall pools is a bad idea.

++++++

And I do think that any person who believes that swimming in a waterfall pool is an unacceptable risk, but who is still willing to drive to an airport, fly to Hawa'i, swim in the ocean, etc., is a person who is not rationally balancing risks in their life.  Because if they are willing to take the risks of those activities, they should not deny themselves or their families the pleasures of swimming in a waterfall pool, provided appropriate precautions are taken.

++++++

For myself, I know that I would be much more comfortable swimming in almost any waterfall pool in Hawai'i, with appropriate distance from the lip of the fall, then I ever would be swimming in almost any beach in the Puerto Vallarta area, specifically including Nuevo Vallarta, which directly receives all of the pollution flowing in the Rio Ameco.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2010)

Steve - just to clarify, although I listed some risks with swimming in waterfall pools, I was just trying to point out the _possible_ negative aspects.  I have had the opportunity to swim in these pools many times in Hawaii - DH usually does, and I never do.    I don't really think it is terribly dangerous, but I do find cold, brown, muddy water to be terribly icky, and so it does appeal to me at all.    YMMV!  (And apparently does!)


----------



## jonmaiman (Apr 19, 2010)

I have swam in the pools below waterfalls many times in Hawaii on both Maui  (Oheo Gulch and misc. falls on the road to Hana and near the Lindbergh Memorial)  and Kauai (Hanakapi'ai Falls on the Kalalau Taiil) among others.   I have always found the water in the pools below the falls to be very clear and somewhat cool.    If it was muddy I wouldn't go in because that would be an indicator of high water conditions.   This is the same kind of common sense rule I apply to whitewater canoeing when I am home. I agree with Steve on making a balanced risk assessment.    Swimming in the pools below the falls when done carefully is a wonderful, unique lifetime experience.  My two cents...

--Jon


----------



## thheath (Apr 19, 2010)

What risks we adults as individuals take is one thing, what you expose your children to is another.  Forget the swimming in/near a waterfall with your kids.

Here in Hawaii I am always reading about or seeing on TV news about visitors drowning, falling off cliffs, etc.  Two years ago we had 5 visitors die on one weekend on Kauai; all water related.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2010)

thheath said:


> What risks we adults as individuals take is one thing, what you expose your children to is another.  Forget the swimming in/near a waterfall with your kids.
> 
> Here in Hawaii I am always reading about or seeing on TV news about visitors drowning, falling off cliffs, etc.



It is well established epidemiologically that swimming in *any* natural water, no matter how clean, *does* result in increased occurrences of gastrointestinal infections, skin infections, eye infections, ear infections, and nose and throat infections.  If someone has skin scrapes and abrasions (including those that occur when in the water), those are significantly more likely to become infected after swimming in any natural water than when swimming in a properly operated swimming pool system.

So, in the interest of not exposing children to undue risks, do you also maintain that parents should also prohibit their children from swimming in the ocean when in Hawai'i?

******

Personally, as a parent I would regard swimming in waterfall pools in Hawai'i much the same as I would swimming in lake and rivers in Minnesota, as I did growing up, with the added proviso of recognizing the possibility of a rockfall.  When I was a toddler I was always in my Mother's hand.  As I got older I was allowed to venture further, in accordance with my abilities.  

I am also quite confident that the sanitary quality of the streams in Hawai'i is significantly better than most of the lakes and streams I swam in when I was a youth.



thheath said:


> Two years ago we had 5 visitors die on one weekend on Kauai; all water related.


Are you saying that five people died in waterfall related accidents??  Or were those five deaths somehow related to water activities?

If those weren't related to waterfalls, I'm a bit puzzled as to how that piece of information supports the notion that swimming in waterfall pools is particularly dangerous and should be avoided. In fact, if there were any logical inference, it would be that people avoid those types of activities where the deaths did occur and spend more time swimming in waterfall pools where such accidents did not occur.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2010)

thheath said:


> What risks we adults as individuals take is one thing, what you expose your children to is another.  Forget the swimming in/near a waterfall with your kids.
> 
> Here in Hawaii I am always reading about or seeing on TV news about visitors drowning, falling off cliffs, etc.  Two years ago we had 5 visitors die on one weekend on Kauai; all water related.



If this was the group I think it was, they were from Colorado.  It was sad to see on our local news that this couple swam where they shouldn't have, in ocean water that was not recommended for swimming.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 19, 2010)

Disease Listing, Leptospirosis, Update | CDC Bacterial, Mycotic ...
Factsheet with cause, symptoms, treatment, and prevention.
www.cdc.gov › Home › Disease Listing - Cached - Similar

The above URL also mentions Leptospirosis can enter the human body via mucous membranes of the eyes, nose, and mouth. 

I'd also suspect it could enter the body via the mucous membranes in the pelvic area but didn't see that in print.

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Disease Listing, Leptospirosis, Update | CDC Bacterial, Mycotic ...
> Factsheet with cause, symptoms, treatment, and prevention.
> www.cdc.gov › Home › Disease Listing - Cached - Similar
> 
> ...



Yep - and if you're  freaked by that you should allow your family only to swim in swimming pools that you are confident are property designed and operated.  

Most of us, however, will accept some increased risk of exposure to waterbornes pathogens and parasites as a tradeoff for the added pleasures of enjoying the beach, a lake, or a waterfall pool.  That being said, one should certainly take reasonable precautions to be sure the water has minimal exposure to pollution.

As I've indicated above, most of the rivers in Hawai'i with which I'm familiar should be of generally good sanitary quality. That does not mean they are pathogen-free, by any means.  It does mean, though, that if one believes the risk of swimming in the ocean is worth assuming that risk, they should consider that the disease risks of swimming in waterfall pools.

As far as the risks of having a rock fall, that is a risk to be aware of that can be managed.  To me that is totally analogous to the risk of being caught be a rogue wave while at the beach.  Or, as happened to me almost 30 years ago, being slammed by a wave while body surfing and losing consciousness in the water.


----------



## tombo (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with Steve. Let your grandkids be kids and enjoy themselves. You said they are teenagers, and teenagers jump off of cliffs, swim under water falls, whitewater raft, surf, ride zip lines, ski, skateboard, and yes they even swim in brown water. If it is cold they will get out, warm up, and get back in and swim some more. If they are scared at first, they will build up their courage and jump off of the falls time and time again enjoying it more each time they do it.

When I was in Kauai I jumped off of Kipu falls after watching many locals do it numerous times. At first I was hesitant but they were having so much fun that I had to join them. It was fun so I did it more than once while my wife watched and asked me when I was going to grow up. I told her that I have to get old, but I don't have to like it, or grow old easily. I got a few scrapes climbing on the rocks, but I lived, and if I got Leptospirosis, legionaires disease, HIV, herpes, or swine flu from the infected water, I don't know I caught it. 

The locals and some tourists were also swinging on the rope swing and that looked like fun too. I swung on the rope swing doing a backflip into the water for my grand finale after several mundane swing and drops. I am over 50 but not too old to have fun. Your grandkids are too young to act old and scared. Swimming in the pool below the falls, jumping off of the falls, and swinging on the rope swing and dropping into the water will be one of the highlights of their trip if you let them do it.


----------



## thheath (Apr 20, 2010)

*Visitor drowns at Kipu Falls*

http://thegardenisland.com/news/local/article_79a880de-dd01-5d2b-b5cd-d7fa4a1a754e.html


----------



## tombo (Apr 20, 2010)

thheath said:


> http://thegardenisland.com/news/local/article_79a880de-dd01-5d2b-b5cd-d7fa4a1a754e.html



Read the article. This is not a reason to not swim in the pool or jump off of the falls.

 A man and his son jumped off of the falls. Both were fine. The jump didn't kill him or his son or injure them in any way. The father swam his son to the rocks and both were still fine. The father then swam back towards the right side of the waterfall and went under. He either had a heart attack, a cramp, or the creature from the deep grabbed him and sucked him under. It is a shame he died, but he died swimming not jumping from the falls. He could have just as easily died swimming in the ocean or the resort pool.

The excitement or exertion from jumping off of the falls and swimming afterwards might have been too much for his heart, but amorous activity with his spouse or girlfriend could have have been more than his heart could take too. I would hate to never jump off of a waterfall, swim in the pool below waterfalls, or never be amorous again just in case my heart might not be able to take it. Until a Dr tells me to curtail all such activity I will continue to be active and jump off of the falls and swim in the pools. I might drown in one of them, but I might die in a car wreck too. I am not ready to give up active outdoor activities or driving just yet, and hopefully my health will hold up so that I don't have to give up either in the foreseeable future.


----------



## tombo (Apr 20, 2010)

More articles warning of dangers on Kauai.

Man dies on Kaui after hiking He sat down on a picnic table and when he got up to take a picture he collapsed and died. This means you must rule out hiking, picnic table sitting, standing and photography when on Kauai.
http://www.wmbfnews.com/Global/story.asp?s=12186508&clienttype=printable

Man dies in auto accident when hit by coffe truck. You can't drive on Kauai and drinking coffee on Kaui contributes to auto fatalities, so no coffee consumption either.
http://www.topix.com/city/lawai-hi/2010/02/man-dies-in-3-car-crash-on-kauai

Man drowns in poipu resort pool. Can't swin in pools on Kauai
http://celebrifi.com/gossip/Man-dies-in-apparent-drowning-on-Kauai-630719.html

Man dies kitesurfing in Kauai. That's out too.
http://www.surfertoday.com/kiteboarding/178-man-dies-kitesurfing-in-kauai

Surfer dies from shark attack in Kauai. No surfing or swimming in the ocean.
http://www.moolelo.com/shark-attack.html

A man drowns in the ocean in Kauai. Ocean has many more deaths than kipu falls. i guess if you are careful walking on the beach MIGHT be a safe activity, but be very careful!
http://oceansafety.soest.hawaii.edu/

In a 3 day period two Helicopter tours crashed killing 4 on Kauai. No helicopter tours of the islands as risk of death is higher than drowning in ocean or waterfall pools.
http://gohawaii.about.com/b/2003/07/24/5-die-in-kauai-helicopter-crash.htm

I guess if you can't sit at a picnic table, take pictures, hike, surf, drive, take a helicopter tour, swim in the resort pool, swim in the ocean, surf, swim in waterfalls, or even eat lunch because you might choke on food, there is no reason to even visit the island of Kauai. I can't beleive that the US hasn't issued a travel advisory with all of the dangers present on the Island.

Point is you can die anywhere doing almost anything. Go, let your teenagers swim and jump at Kipu falls. You said they are good swimmers. Have fun and enjoy the Island. I am not traveling to areas of civil unrest or where the drug lords are killing and kidnapping tourists because there are acceptable risks and unacceptable risks. The risks are minimal on most Island activities like hiking, swimming in the ocean, swimming in waterfall pools, etc, but the rewards are wonderful. Would I let my grandkids jump off of any waterfall that i know nothing about? Not a chance! Would I let them jump off of Kipu falls and swing on the rope swing after watching where the locals jump from? Absolutelly! Sitting on the couch and leading a sedentary lifestyle has a greater risk of premature death than any of the fun activities listed above.


----------



## thheath (Apr 20, 2010)

You know it's not that I disagree in principle with everyone.  It's just that living here on Kauai I get tired reading about all the visitors that die here every year.  I'm sure none of the deceased thought they were putting their lives in danger either.  Either way they're dead and families have been devistated.  As I get older these needless deaths bother me more and more...


----------



## tombo (Apr 20, 2010)

thheath said:


> You know it's not that I disagree in principle with everyone.  It's just that living here on Kauai I get tired reading about all the visitors that die here every year.  I'm sure none of the deceased thought they were putting their lives in danger either.  Either way they're dead and families have been devistated.  As I get older these needless deaths bother me more and more...



I agree with you too in many ways. There is no need to be foolish and everyone needs to know their limits. Preventable deaths are very sad, however to remove all risk of death from one's life mean not doing anything. No flying on planes, no visiting cities where you might get robbed, no driving in cars or riding in cars, no swimming anywhere, no hiking anywhere, do nothing but sit at home locked inside your house. After all most traffic fatalities occur within 15 miles of your house so you should never leave your house in a car.

I think you have to make choices and weigh the risks versus the rewards. If you are not a good swimmer, don't go into fast moving streams or strong ocean currents. If the waves are big and undertow strong, stay out of the ocean. If you have a poor sense of balance, don't be walking anywhere near the edge of a cliff or near an ocean ledge. 

However as I said there is a difference between being prudent and being overly cautious. In a quick research of deaths on Kauai, almost all are drownings in the Ocean on the wonderful Kauai beaches. You almost never hear people telling folks to not go in the ocean because so many people die, however two rare drownings at a waterfall in 5 years and it is too dangerous to swim there. People choose to swim and snorkel in the ocean even though they know that many people drown doing the identical thing, and some are attacked by sharks. Some also choose to jump off of the falls even though there have been deaths and injuries. Both choices (swimming in the ocean and swimming at Kipu Falls) involve making decisions weighing the risks of doing the activity and deciding if the rewards are worth the risk.

According to this article Hanakapiai is Kauai's deadliest beach with more than 30 deaths since 1970. That is a place that might be wise to avoid. Queens bath has had half a dozen drownings during that period.
http://www.starbulletin.com/news/hawaiinews/20081014_Kauai_nears_drowning_record.html

This article says that Kauai has more beach drownings than any other Hawaiian Island averaging almost a dozen a year. To be safe you should not go to swim in the ocean in Kauai. How much tourism would Kaui get if they advertised to come visit our beautiful Island, but we closed Our beaches to swimmers because they are too dangerous? That would kill tourism quickly. I wouldn't return if I was not allowed to swim in the ocean.
http://www.vacationrentalkauaihawaii.com/beach-safety-kauai-vacation.html

Two people died at Kipu Falls in the last 5 years, and they have many injuries with scrapes and broken bones from falls on the rocks. As you said, Kipu Falls is not a super safe place, but not as deadly as many of the Kauai beaches, the queens bath, or Larsens Beach. 

To feel almost 100% sure that you will be safe you have to visit some of the theme parks water attractions. I love those too, but a wave pool at blizzard beach just isn't the same as a real beach where I swim in the real Ocean with real waves, and the natural Kipu falls to jump off of and swim under can't be recreated in Orlando either. I am as safe and careful as possible in nature as I can be while still enjoying the natural beauty and activities available (hiking, swimming, snorkeling, etc). I like real whitewater rafting a lot more than tubing run on a fiberglass slide at a water park (although both are fun). There is real danger white water rafting in nature that doesn't exist on the giant rampaging river rides where you sit in a circle facing each other as you float down a manmade river getting wet, but the danger and possibility of overturning in a real whitewater rafting experience is part of the thrill. When you are heading into the rapids and the guide is yelling for everyone to paddle, your adrenaline is flowing and your senses are heightened. It is pure and simply a rush! Even though I can't feel 100% safe in nature like I am at a theme park, the risk of possible injury is far outweighed by the adrenaline rush and the joy of the natural scenery IMO. 

As I have gotten older I have had to curtail some of my more extreme outdoor activities and I miss them all, but I am not as quick and agile as I used to be. Things break easier and heal slower. I went Snow Skiing in December but I only skiied 1 day instead of 5,and only green slopes and a few blues, no blacks any more. I guess that I will continue to push the envelope to the best of my current abilities for as long as I can. One day in the near future Kipu Falls will be beyond my capabilities and one day so will all but the calmest ocean swimming experiences. I will do the most I can for as long as i can because the thrill of the experience overcomes the fear of the possble consequences in many situations for me. I understand those who are more cautious about participating in certain risky activities (I won't skydive or bungee jump no matter how safe I am told it is), but boy do you miss out on some really fun things when you refuse to participate in any activities which have an element of danger. To each his own.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 20, 2010)

After reading about how foolish we all are to be concerned about any dangers in life I've made the following changes: 

1. No car, life, medical, liability, flight or house insurance
2.  Cheat on my taxes--the billionares get away with it.
3.  Cut the seat belts on my car and in the airplane
4.  Remove the vehicle stability control module from my car--not a Toyota
5.  Never go through the state mandated auto safety check
6.  Never take out trip insurance
7.  Use the same passwords for all web accounts
8.  Never check the tire pressure or lights
9.  Drive at night with parking lights on to save gas
10.  Coast downhill, with a semi behind you, to save gas.
11.  Smoke while fueling the vehicle
12.  Don't bother strapping the kid in the back seat
13.  Trust all timeshare sales staff.  
14.  Trust all timeshare management firms---they are your friends
15.  Believe everything you see on tv
16.  Trust all politicians
17.  Trust RCI
18.  Trust II
19.  Believe everything anyone says
20.  Know that 18-25 year olds are the most intelligent generation
21. Stick by your opinion no matter what; even when absolutely wrong
22. Talk 99.9% of the time, your thoughts are far superior to anyones.
23.  Try to be humble even though you are incredibly intelligent.
24. Stop immunizations for everything
25.  Don't use birth control
26.  Don't lock doors on homes, apartments, condos, etc.
27.  Trust all countries with nuclear capability
28.  Trust all convicted felons
29.  Cancel all laws for everything
30.  Re-establish the Hawaiian monarchy


Sterling:hysterical:


----------



## tombo (Apr 20, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> After reading about how foolish we all are to be concerned about any dangers in life I've made the following changes:
> 
> 1. No car, life, medical, liability, flight or house insurance
> 2.  Cheat on my taxes--the billionares get away with it.
> ...



I agree with numbers 5,6,7,21,22, and 23. The others pose risks that outweigh the benefits IMO.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2010)

thheath said:


> You know it's not that I disagree in principle with everyone.  It's just that living here on Kauai I get tired reading about all the visitors that die here every year.  I'm sure none of the deceased thought they were putting their lives in danger either.  Either way they're dead and families have been devistated.  As I get older these needless deaths bother me more and more...


I guess I don't disagree in principle, either.

But living here in the Pacific Northwest, I get tired reading about all of the people who die while they are in the mountains, due to avalanches, getting lost, or not being prepared for a sudden change in the weather.  I'm sure that none of them that they were putting their lives in danger.

When I lived in San Bernardino I got tired reading of visitors in the Mojave Desert who died in the summertime due to heat stroke or dehydration, or who died in the winter due to exposure and hypothermia.  And almost every winter there would be deaths due to exposure or dehydration with hikers and visitors in the San Bernardino Mountains.  Again I'm sure that none of those people thought they were putting their lives in danger.

Shoot, around the Seattle area every year there are usually one or two cases of mountain lion attacks on people hiking on trails on the fringes of the urban area.  And I'm sure that none of those people thought they were putting their lives in danger, either.


----------

